# Old Smokey Thermometer (Temperature Gauge) Installation Help (leaning towards the 3" model)



## jaybird1103 (Dec 15, 2013)

I need some help in installing a thermometer (preferably a 3" one) for an Old Smokey 22" Jumbo Grill that I got for a Christmas gift. My father, who has Parkinson's Disease, gave me $50, to get what I wanted for Christmas, and I wanted a grill. After searching high and low for different grills, I went to Lowe's in Flowood, MS (a suburb of Jackson, MS, the capital city) and, with the Christmas money (plus some extra), I got the Old Smokey. I decided to go with it because of their reputation as long lasting grills, ease in ordering parts from their website, being made in the USA, and being made in the same Houston, TX factory since 1923 (90 years) were factors in my choosing of the grill.

I am planning to add a 3" thermometer to my Old Smokey 22" grill. Here is what it says about installing a thermometer:








I was wondering if the 22" Old Smokey Jumbo grill has a 1/2" pipe thread fitting where I won't have to do any drilling.  If anyone has one of these can you show me a picture of where the pipe thread fitting on the 22" Old Smokey would be located.

If there is no pipe thread fitting, can anyone show me any pictures, sketches, or drawings on how they installed their Old Smokey 22" Thermometer and where it was located.  I may have to have some help from a family member if I have to drill a 3/8" hole for the 2" thermometer or a 7/8" hole for the 3" thermometer.

If you have any suggestions or comments, feel free to let me know and help out. Have a Merry Christmas, a Happy Holiday Season, and a Happy, Prosperous, and Smoking New Year in 2014.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello Jay.  When you order the Smokey from the factory the drill the hole for you in the top.  I would drill the hole at about grill level in the side.  There is no pipe fitting in any of the Smokey models, the therm they sell is adapted to use with other smokers.  Don't sell that smoker short.  It will grill but when you learn to control the temps a bit it works great as a low and slow smoker.  For the money it is a very versatile piece of kit.  Have used them for years.  If I can help further just shoot me a PM.  Below is a pict of something I made in desperation while out camping.  Made with a piece of wood and a coat hanger.  The only way to tend the fire in the Smokey is to lift off the grill and meat.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny













P1000859.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ May 22, 2013


----------

